# What String Length/Where to obtain?



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

New, Old guy here, and picked up an old Ben Pearson "Super Jet" fiberglass recurve. It's marked "Catalog No.336", '30 lb' and measures right at 59" unstrung.
It's in decent shape with no serious visible dings or dents..(may have been a high school bow at one time) 
What length string should I be searching for, and where can I get one?
Thirty something years ago, any sporting goods place would have these..but today, it seems to be all 'specialty shops' and on-line shopping.....
Just a 'toy' to play with in the back yard... I have two compounds for the range 
Thanks for your assistance,
GT


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

if you measure the bow tip from tip and subtract 4inchs that should be the correct string length....hopefully i'm correct.


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, WDM, Sounds reasonable to me (and I know nothing about this thing) I'll see what I can find on-line, I guess....my nearest shop is 30 miles away....


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

Another stupid question: 
How is the 'measurment' to be taken?
This bow measures 59 1/4 tip to tip, unstrung across the Front of the bow.
Are you supposed to measure around the curves on the back of the bow?
It's only been about 40 yrs since I had a recurve in my hands so I don't remember, lol
Thanks!
GT


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

tip to tip measured in a straight line


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> if you measure the bow tip from tip and subtract 4inchs that should be the correct string length....hopefully i'm correct.


-3" is AMO untwisted.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Deezlin said:


> -3" is AMO untwisted.


Thanks Phil I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, Guys....so where can I pick up a string for an old
Ben Pearson 'Super Jet' fiberglass recurve bow that measures 59.25 inches tip to tip across the front ? That would be 56.25" string?
A whopping 30#er too


----------



## awsomeaj97 (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes I have the same bow model. I love it, and the original string is still there . Its getting a little used so I'd. Like to know what string to use too and what places to get it at.


----------

